# PTE Test and Preparation



## Pardeepg (Apr 25, 2016)

Hello All,

My question is for those who have successfully got 79 or above each in PTE. How can I get these scores, where to practice and what are the loop wholes of small understandings and material to practice. What are your favorite techniques for different types of the questions (I mean practice in right direction).

I have taken Ielts general exam twice and could only able to achieve S,L-7, R-5.5, W-6.5 OL- 6.5

I would like to listen up your precious advises to achieve 79-80 each in PTE.

thanks in advance.
Pardeep


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Pardeepg said:


> Hello All,
> 
> My question is for those who have successfully got 79 or above each in PTE. How can I get these scores, where to practice and what are the loop wholes of small understandings and material to practice. What are your favorite techniques for different types of the questions (I mean practice in right direction).
> 
> ...


1. E2Language Youtube videos - there are individual videos for all modules - check all of them.
2. Navjot Brar Youtube videos
3. Pearson's Preparation Package: https://www.ptepractice.com/

Good Luck Pardeep.


----------



## Pardeepg (Apr 25, 2016)

SG said:


> 1. E2Language Youtube videos - there are individual videos for all modules - check all of them.
> 2. Navjot Brar Youtube videos
> 3. Pearson's Preparation Package: https://www.ptepractice.com/
> 
> Good Luck Pardeep.


Thank you so much for your prompt response


----------



## Oarjon (Nov 18, 2018)

Pardeepg said:


> Hello All,
> 
> My question is for those who have successfully got 79 or above each in PTE. How can I get these scores, where to practice and what are the loop wholes of small understandings and material to practice. What are your favorite techniques for different types of the questions (I mean practice in right direction).
> 
> ...


Hi Pradeep,

I referred E2 Language's YouTube tutorials and also to their Website Videos. You can register on their website for free. They have videos on Grammar and Sentence formation, which are most important considering PTE-A. It took almost a month of preparation and two attempts for me to clear the exam with 79+ in each section. Although, I can openly say that it definitely is easier and simpler than IELTS, so don't worry.

Also, as you register on PTEs website, do buy their Practice Test package. It helps in calming your nerves before the exam. Mock test gives you the experience of the real exam (3 hours) and the test scores give you an idea of where exactly you need to improve.

Hope it helps. Cheers!

Regards,


----------



## nikhileshp (Jun 14, 2018)

I studied through E2 Language videos on youtube. These videos are exhaustive and give you complete idea of the question, how it is marked and also tips and strategies on how you should address each type of question. 

Once you get clear understanding of the question types, you need to practice. I used PTE Academic Book and McMillan PTE Builder. Also referred some online material - but then there is too much material online and some of the content is incorrect and tough compared to PTE standards.

Do take mock tests from Pearson (I did not do this due to lack of time available). This will give you idea about areas of improvements and also time management aspect of the test. 

During last week you can refer to PTE Real Exam Questions from FireFly etc just for sake of practice. I got the PDF online while searching on Google and used only for practicing Describe Image and from the 30-35 images in the PDF I got 4 images (out of 6) in PTE exam.


----------



## Pardeepg (Apr 25, 2016)

Oarjon said:


> Hi Pradeep,
> 
> I referred E2 Language's YouTube tutorials and also to their Website Videos. You can register on their website for free. They have videos on Grammar and Sentence formation, which are most important considering PTE-A. It took almost a month of preparation and two attempts for me to clear the exam with 79+ in each section. Although, I can openly say that it definitely is easier and simpler than IELTS, so don't worry.
> 
> ...


Alright, I will do the same  thanks for your kind reply. Hoping for the best


----------



## Pardeepg (Apr 25, 2016)

nikhileshp said:


> I studied through E2 Language videos on youtube. These videos are exhaustive and give you complete idea of the question, how it is marked and also tips and strategies on how you should address each type of question.
> 
> Once you get clear understanding of the question types, you need to practice. I used PTE Academic Book and McMillan PTE Builder. Also referred some online material - but then there is too much material online and some of the content is incorrect and tough compared to PTE standards.
> 
> ...


Wow, it seems very useful information, thanks  if you have anything else to share please don't hesitate to forward (I mean you notes or scripts  )


----------



## nikhileshp (Jun 14, 2018)

Do share your e-mail ID and I can share my notes and some study material that I had collected.



Pardeepg said:


> Wow, it seems very useful information, thanks  if you have anything else to share please don't hesitate to forward (I mean you notes or scripts  )


----------



## bobbyfz (Sep 10, 2018)

Pardeepg said:


> Hello All,
> 
> My question is for those who have successfully got 79 or above each in PTE. How can I get these scores, where to practice and what are the loop wholes of small understandings and material to practice. What are your favorite techniques for different types of the questions (I mean practice in right direction).
> 
> ...


Hi, the difference between proper preparation and lack of preparation is around 20 marks in PTE. Take a practice test without preparation. If you are getting 65+, then with preparation you should be able to score 85+.
Some tips:
Target full score 90 in all areas. Don't aim for 79.
Create a preparation plan. The plan will be for around 2 months.
If your score without preparation is less than 65, you will have to spend extra effort increasing your basic english skill. 
Make a test taking strategy as well, to prepare for surprises and problems during test taking, mindset preparation, including what you eat on test day. I scored around 69 in practice test before preparation, and after preparation got 90 in all areas in the actual test. 
Watch youtube videos people are recommending, but there are many other videos. Trust your instinct and do what is best fit for you. No single source is complete for your specific needs.
If you need more details, PM me, happy to share my experience.


----------



## BelleLamour (Apr 12, 2017)

*Ask for favour - PTE materials*



nikhileshp said:


> Do share your e-mail ID and I can share my notes and some study material that I had collected.


Dear Nikhileshp,

Could you possibly send your PTE study materials and notes to the email: <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator
*
I've sat IELTS 6 times and still stuck at 7.5. Thanks so much.


----------



## nikhileshp (Jun 14, 2018)

Here is some material that I collected for study purpose:

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1Zl-09KWnBGEcwyPLFeGnpe_SLGpLE0x2


----------



## BelleLamour (Apr 12, 2017)

*Thank you*

Thanks a bunch, Nikhilesh!

The materials are invaluable, especially the "PTE Tips Document" file. 

In the sea of online resources for any preparation today, this sharing saves me a lot of time searching for reliable tips and materials!

:yo:


----------



## Azhaginiyal (Mar 21, 2019)

Hi...I have mostly referred to E2 language videos...dat will help you very much...


----------



## mayankagrawalcetpa (Mar 27, 2019)

*Required study material for PTE*

Hello Everyone, 
Those who have cleared the exam with 79+
Congratulations and enjoy your moments.
if possible
Please share your study material, tips or if you have any special templates or special information specific to particular topic. 
If anyone was doing any online or personal coaching and guide us for that
It will be really helpful for everyone.


----------



## smithasya.999 (Mar 16, 2018)

nikhileshp said:


> Here is some material that I collected for study purpose:
> 
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1Zl-09KWnBGEcwyPLFeGnpe_SLGpLE0x2


Hey, 
Thanks for sharing the material. 
I need some tips for getting 79+ in writing. 
I appeared for PTE twice, but got 74 marks in writing during both attempts.

Later I quit. 
Now after a year I am planning to reappear and start from scratch. 

Do you guys suggest me to join some classes? Or should I go ahead with self-study?

Please suggest.

Thanks.


----------



## smithasya.999 (Mar 16, 2018)

nikhileshp said:


> Here is some material that I collected for study purpose:
> 
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1Zl-09KWnBGEcwyPLFeGnpe_SLGpLE0x2


Hey, 
Thanks for sharing the material. 
I need some tips for getting 79+ in writing. 
I appeared for PTE twice, but got 74 marks in writing during both attempts.

Later I quit. 
Now after a year I am planning to reappear and start from scratch. 

Do you guys suggest me to join some classes? Or should I go ahead with self-study?

Please suggest.

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

smithasya.999 said:


> Hey,
> Thanks for sharing the material.
> I need some tips for getting 79+ in writing.
> I appeared for PTE twice, but got 74 marks in writing during both attempts.
> ...


Did you check the recent points requirements for your Anzsco code ?
Do you really stand a good chance to get an invite even if you ace the test ?
Think hard and logically not emotionally before you start money again on tests 

Cheers


----------



## smithasya.999 (Mar 16, 2018)

NB said:


> Did you check the recent points requirements for your Anzsco code ?
> Do you really stand a good chance to get an invite even if you ace the test ?
> Think hard and logically not emotionally before you start money again on tests
> 
> Cheers


I have made up my mind and want to pursue this time without giving up. :ranger:


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

smithasya.999 said:


> I have made up my mind and want to pursue this time without giving up. :ranger:


You have made up your mind, That's a good thing But I would also suggest that you do a thorough research about your ANZSCO code and calculate your PR points. Since the last 9-10 months,only people with 90+ points are being invited for 189 irrespective of pro-rata or non pro-rata. Instead of regretting it later with the time & money invested, it is a wise advise that you do your calculations before you start your immigration journey.

I have a RN (Registered Nurse) friend, who did PTE, then a 12 weeks bridging program to get Aussie license as a RN (that costs $15000 AUD), reapplied in AHPRA, got skill assessment and then later found out that she only has 75 points for PR while filing for EOI, waited for almost 9-10 months without an invite. She did not get any sponsorship job either, currently in India and at this stage has now planned to move to UK on a sponsorship job (After investing approx $20k AUD along with 2 years).

This is not to demotivate you but a clear picture of how it may end up in depending on your ANZSCO code. So, be thoughtful and do a full proof research or may be consult a registered MARA.

Wish you good luck!


----------



## smithasya.999 (Mar 16, 2018)

negi said:


> You have made up your mind, That's a good thing But I would also suggest that you do a thorough research about your ANZSCO code and calculate your PR points. Since the last 9-10 months,only people with 90+ points are being invited for 189 irrespective of pro-rata or non pro-rata. Instead of regretting it later with the time & money invested, it is a wise advise that you do your calculations before you start your immigration journey.
> 
> I have a RN (Registered Nurse) friend, who did PTE, then a 12 weeks bridging program to get Aussie license as a RN (that costs $15000 AUD), reapplied in AHPRA, got skill assessment and then later found out that she only has 75 points for PR while filing for EOI, waited for almost 9-10 months without an invite. She did not get any sponsorship job either, currently in India and at this stage has now planned to move to UK on a sponsorship job (After investing approx $20k AUD along with 2 years).
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply.

-Cheers


----------



## SLPQ (Feb 6, 2019)

Hi guys what is validity of pte scores 2 or 3 years?


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

SLPQ said:


> Hi guys what is validity of pte scores 2 or 3 years?


DHA considers PTE exam taken in the last 36 months, that is 3 years.


----------



## smithasya.999 (Mar 16, 2018)

Hey,

I am currently in Australia and planning for a PTE exam. I have a question regarding address to be updated in the profile section of the PTE portal.
Earlier it was India's address - my home location, now that I am in AUS, should I update the address to current AUS address?

Can someone guide.
Thanks.


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

Pardeepg said:


> Hello All,
> 
> My question is for those who have successfully got 79 or above each in PTE. How can I get these scores, where to practice and what are the loop wholes of small understandings and material to practice. What are your favorite techniques for different types of the questions (I mean practice in right direction).
> 
> ...


1. written: I can mail you 52 essay topics which you can practice, DM me
2. follow e2 laguage and PTE gold on youtube
3. speaking: you have to speak without any fillers

Pro tip: while practicing writing, don't write on MS Word. First write everything on notepad and then copy the material to MS Word. Your text should not have any red or green line. Re frame and correct your grammar or any wrong vocabulary.

All the best.


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

smithasya.999 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I am currently in Australia and planning for a PTE exam. I have a question regarding address to be updated in the profile section of the PTE portal.
> Earlier it was India's address - my home location, now that I am in AUS, should I update the address to current AUS address?
> ...


Address will not matter. Update to your present/current address.


----------

